# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Kontrollo shpejtësinë e internetit

## [LoTi]

Kontrollo shpejtesin e internetit

Link: www.bandwidthplace.com

----------


## Flori

www.speedtest.net

----------

